# now is the time!



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Anyone that has thought of being a foster home...now is the time!!
Rescues all over are getting slammed with incoming dogs and really need help!!
Foster homes are the central and necessary part of successful rescue work.

I can tell you first hand that being a foster home is a really rewarding experience. These dogs come in scared, confused, some are neglected, abused, sometimes sick. Some don't even know how to play. 

The foster family gets to see the changes take place as they become comfortable & relaxed. That is when their personality starts to show and you will experience what I call a "grateful dog", there is no better feeling.

So please, if you have had the thought in the back of your mind about helping a rescue group, now is the time!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up

Fosters are the true backbone of all Rescues. Without them Rescues couldn't do the jobs they do.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fosters*

I would give anything if hubby would let me foster.
PLEASE, if your significant other has no problem with it, please give fostering a try!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Anyone that has thought of being a foster home...now is the time!!
> Rescues all over are getting slammed with incoming dogs and really need help!!
> Foster homes are the central and necessary part of successful rescue work.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said. Please if you can help do it, the feeling of helping out a homeless dog finding a new home is so bittersweet.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Trust me Faye is right!!! As I hope you know she has been a great help to me with my personal dilema. Without people and rescues like Goldheart where would those great pups be. Faye thanks so much for all you have done for me and all the others!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh, I know what you mean. I tell everyone to consider it. When I signed up, I had only planned on fostering one since I have three dogs and now I am up to two fosters. And as soon as one is going to her new home Thursday morning, I am getting another one Thursday afternoon. As soon as they are getting adopted, two more are coming in. (Not kidding).


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I think people who foster any kind of animal are just awesome!! Talk about making a difference in an animal's life! I fostered three goldens when I lived in Texas, had a big house and no kid (hence, more time and money to spare). Fostering is something I am considering after I retire.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

I had a three hour gap between my last foster being adopted and receiving my new one. Everyone, no matter the breed, is desperate for fosters! There is nothing more rewarding that you can do. It's heartbreaking to give up a dog you really love, but knowing it is going to a perfect home helps. And then you get the next one. With it's individual quirks it wins you over and you are in love again.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just a thought*

Just a thought

I think many people are afraid to foster because they don't know what they would do if it didn't work out, but I am sure any rescue would be willing to take the dog back-given some time to find another foster, if it didn't.

I have always been SO JEALOUS of people that are fostering. I have tried to convince my Hubby for YEARS but to no avail.

If my Hubby would be just a bit willing-I'd RUN WITH IT!!

Think Ken knows that if we foster, there is a STRONG possibility that we would keep the dog-so what's wrong with that!
I'd love to have three!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

MyGoldenCharlie said:


> Anyone that has thought of being a foster home...now is the time!!
> Rescues all over are getting slammed with incoming dogs and really need help!!
> Foster homes are the central and necessary part of successful rescue work.
> 
> ...


 
This post is so true..... without foster homes there would be no rescues.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Our rescue has brought in 7 this week alone, and there are a couple more needing to be evaluated for intake.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bump*

Please FOSTER if you can and save many lives!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I would love to Foster but my DH is adamant that we only have 1 dog at a time. I'd love for Ike to have a friend or friends, but right now it's not in the cards.


----------

